# Power Folding Mirrors



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Has anyone retrofitted power folding mirrors on the Tiguan yet? I went through the process on my MK7 using OEM components. Checking door modules on the Tiguan I see they are 3 series where 5 series are needed for retrofit.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

the_jeep_now said:


> Has anyone retrofitted power folding mirrors on the Tiguan yet? I went through the process on my MK7 using OEM components. Checking door modules on the Tiguan I see they are 3 series where 5 series are needed for retrofit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


i started looking into this a few months ago, unfortunately there is really nothing out there that will match up to our cars.
at this point i am just waiting for some 3rd party Chinese part to be released.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i started looking into this a few months ago, unfortunately there is really nothing out there that will match up to our cars.
> at this point i am just waiting for some 3rd party Chinese part to be released.


Doesn't SEL or SEL Premium come with them?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

oh, that i do not know.
let me do some digging and see what i can find.


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

the_jeep_now said:


> Doesn't SEL or SEL Premium come with them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

the_jeep_now said:


> Doesn't SEL or SEL Premium come with them?


Only the SEL-P model.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

So if we get part numbers for door modules and power mirrors themselves then it's 90% done. Coding is there for MK7 but don't know if it's the same for Tiguan. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Most likely would have to source parts through e-acca. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

yup, can confirm, SEL-P comes with Power-folding, heated side mirrors with puddle lights.

good to know and as you stated, just need to figure out coding.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

As I mentioned we most likely would require new front door modules, new mirror switch and power folding mirrors with BSM. 

Would be nice if someone with SEL-P could scan and post their front door modules numbers.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

the_jeep_now said:


> As I mentioned we most likely would require new front door modules, new mirror switch and power folding mirrors with BSM.
> 
> Would be nice if someone with SEL-P could scan and post their front door modules numbers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


i checked my local VW dealer, they dont even have an SEL-P on the lot. there goes that idea hahaha


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i checked my local VW dealer, they dont even have an SEL-P on the lot. there goes that idea hahaha


Hopefully one of the members with VCDS or OBD11 can scan theirs and post their numbers. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Anyone try this yet? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## LaZyFLiP (May 25, 2005)

the_jeep_now said:


> Hopefully one of the members with VCDS or OBD11 can scan theirs and post their numbers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I can try to help. I have VCDS and an SEL-P with the power folding mirrors. Just not sure what from the scan to post though?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

LaZyFLiP said:


> I can try to help. I have VCDS and an SEL-P with the power folding mirrors. Just not sure what from the scan to post though?


were getting somewhere now!
but i too have no clue what to post from the scan hahaha


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> were getting somewhere now!
> but i too have no clue what to post from the scan hahaha


I can confirm from an OBDeleven backup of another forum member's Tig SEL-P that the BCM is the same one used on the other MQB models like the MK7 Golf. So the coding should be almost entirely forward compatible from what's out there for the Golf.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

LaZyFLiP said:


> I can try to help. I have VCDS and an SEL-P with the power folding mirrors. Just not sure what from the scan to post though?


I would suggest an autoscan for the following control modules:
09 Central Electronics (BCM)
42 Door Electronics Driver side
52 Door Electronics Passenger side

It would be nice to see controller part numbers, software versions, and coding.

Once we learn more, it might also be useful to see adaptation maps for these same controllers.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

southpawboston said:


> I can confirm from an OBDeleven backup of another forum member's Tig SEL-P that the BCM is the same one used on the other MQB models like the MK7 Golf. So the coding should be almost entirely forward compatible from what's out there for the Golf.


That's good to hear! What about door modules. I had to swap 3 series door modules to 5 series on my MK7 Golf in order for coding to work.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

For what its worth, I found this power folding mirror kit on Aliexpress.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/For...6ede-4da6-8d9b-d41820545e42&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

RASDC said:


> For what its worth, I found this power folding mirror kit on Aliexpress.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/For...6ede-4da6-8d9b-d41820545e42&priceBeautifyAB=0


Wow! This seems legit. 

It has puddle lights too - I imagine those could be activated easily. I wonder how blind spot monitoring would work out with these though. Hmm. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> Wow! This seems legit.
> 
> It has puddle lights too - I imagine those could be activated easily. I wonder how blind spot monitoring would work out with these though. Hmm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Based on MK7 experience, aliexpress doesn't carry ones with BSM. I had to order OEM from e-acca. But if you didn't have BSM, those work great.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

for 400 bucks shipped, i think i could live without BSM :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> for 400 bucks shipped, i think i could live without BSM :laugh::laugh::laugh:


To each, his own. For almost any amount of money I prefer BSM to having power folding mirrors. If my mirrors ever need folding, I can do it and it is one less power option to fail. I prefer to keep it simple.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

JSWTDI09 said:


> To each, his own. For almost any amount of money I prefer BSM to having power folding mirrors. If my mirrors ever need folding, I can do it and it is one less power option to fail. I prefer to keep it simple.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Im not sure I'd give up BSM either, but honestly... the BSM on US spec Tiguans sucks. Unless it's at night - I can't see the little light in the daytime since it's on the mirror. My last car (an Audi) and euro spec VWs have it integrated into the mirror housing which is how it should've been. Like this:









Either way. Something else to consider is just how much these modern mirrors/mirror housings cost to replace if damaged. If the mirrors are always folded in when parked - that $400 could easily pay for itself by preventing the mirrors getting damage in the future. Kinda like one step ahead haha. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

BSM on the Aliexpress mirrors shouldn't be hard to implement. There are two components that would need to be retrofitted onto the Aliexpress units as far as I am aware:


The mirror glass with the LED
The two wires powering the LED from the door module


Just use your own OEM mirror glass (which is superior to the Aliexpress mirror glass) and run the two extra wires through the loom of the Aliexpress units. It's not trivial, but I suspect it's doable.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Has anyone attempted to retrofit the aliexpress power folding mirrors yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> Im not sure I'd give up BSM either, but honestly... the BSM on US spec Tiguans sucks. Unless it's at night - I can't see the little light in the daytime since it's on the mirror. My last car (an Audi) and euro spec VWs have it integrated into the mirror housing which is how it should've been. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those BSM indicators are how it is on the 2020 Tiguan. I was VERY happy to see that on mine, I also think the little light in the mirror glass is difficult to see. Never understood the implementation... too dim in daylight, and is confused with headlights of other cars at night.


----------

